# manure and lime



## newfarmer (Aug 26, 2011)

I plan on spreading some well composted manure on about 20 acres. Traditional manure spreader etc. Around me the days of getting small lime jobs are gone. No one wants to mess with 30 tons. There are no trucks or rental buggies just Terragators and the like. So i really only have one place needing lime. Would it work to dump in a bucket of manure, then lime then manure etc into the spreader and be effective? I would have some difficulty calibrating rate but I think I can. We are driving on 10 foot centers so I shouldnt have huge streaks. What is your thoughts on my plan?


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds better than not doing the lime. The better you mix the material, the better the result.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

A friend of mine mixes lime in with peanut hulls and chicken litter while composting, he really likes it I have spread some for him and it is really heavy.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Pile the manure, then add the lime to the pile, then mix the lime and manure together. It will work fine to spread lime this way. I have a neighbor who does this very thing on a large scale. The manure is composted but otherwise the very same principle.


----------

